# is this a super red



## MaxOfFish (Jun 20, 2004)

these 3 piranhas were sold to me as "super reds", i just wanted to check with you guys to see if they are actually super reds. they are all around 5"


----------



## MaxOfFish (Jun 20, 2004)

i admit, they do look slightly different from my regular red bellies... but i don't know if they are supers


----------



## MaxOfFish (Jun 20, 2004)

last of the 3!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

regular natts..


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The only obvious character would be the reticulated pattern of the body, not seen in your photos. But as pointed out, they look like regular reds (= P. nattereri).


----------



## MaxOfFish (Jun 20, 2004)

ahh, regular natts? that totally bites... i paid like 30 bucks for each of them... what should i do????

can you show me the reticulated pattern u are talking about?? thanks!


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

They could easily be supers, because sometimes my supers lose their red flaming just like yours, during water changes, at night etc..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> They could easily be supers, because sometimes my supers lose their red flaming just like yours, during water changes, at night etc..


 its not just color its also the reticulated pattern of the body
and the body shape


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Death in # said:


> watermonst3rs said:
> 
> 
> > They could easily be supers, because sometimes my supers lose their red flaming just like yours, during water changes, at night etc..
> ...


I know super are wild caught. What are the other physical differences? You kinda left us hangin with your result. Those supers look identical to mine.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Color by populations. Enjoy


----------



## MaxOfFish (Jun 20, 2004)

hey watermonst3rs, can you post some pictures of your supers?

i just hope they are "adjusting" to their new home.. i did just get them in yesterday.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i would call the lfs and ask for some money back, but normal reds are much better than super reds, they have a tacky looking red and longer body...


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

i had a super red, about 5 inches, and he lost the reticulated pattern. i was gonna say yes those are supers, becuase of a more elongated body then regular reds. to me, regular reds look more "round"


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

at the size I can see compared to the others, it does look like a super red. But to me.... reds are reds


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Here is mine, he's showing some red but sometimes all of them will turn all silver at the same time.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The reticulated pattern is still there just obscured by the high reflective scales. Dead large adults kept in formalin show that pattern.


----------



## MaxOfFish (Jun 20, 2004)

hastatus said:


> The reticulated pattern is still there just obscured by the high reflective scales. Dead large adults kept in formalin show that pattern.


 were you commenting watermonster's pic or mine?

and what is the final verdict in your opinion...


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

super reds notice the reticulated pattern on the top of the body. At that size they still have the pattern.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> aquascape Posted on Jul 11 2004, 09:38 AM
> super reds notice the reticulated pattern on the top of the body. At that size they still have the pattern.
> MaxOfFish Posted on Jun 25 2004, 08:48 AM
> QUOTE (hastatus @ Jun 24 2004, 07:07 PM)
> ...


I thought I had answered this? I can't tell from the photo if the fish IS a reticulated nattereri or not. All I can tell you is what to look for on your fish which is difficult to tell from the photo.

Pedro: Excellent photo.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

MaxOfFish said:


> ahh, regular natts? that totally bites... i paid like 30 bucks for each of them... what should i do????


 Keep them: they look like wild-caught redbellies, and other than the reticulated pattern (which I think vanishes once the fish ages anyways, just like it's the case with other natts) and a funky name, they are all the same...

So unless a couple of additional spots 'n' dots really do it for you, don't sweat it: you have wild reds that will act just like any other wild natts (super reds included)


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

as frank mentioned, you cannot see any pattern because of the reflective scales of your piranha in those pictures. based on the body shape alone and having owned my fair share of reds and retticulated reds (supers) i will say that you have a super red.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

mine lost the pattern when i put black gravel in my tank and they darkened up


----------

